# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  Αποπραγματοποιήση .. ξεπερνιέται;;

## joy123

Καλησπέρα παιδιά!!Εδώ και καιρό υποφέρω απο μια αίσθηση αποπραγματοποιήσης η οποία έχει εξάρσεις και υφέσεις.Άλλοτε αισθάνομαι καλά και άλλες φορές είναι σαν να έχει πέσει ένα αόρατο πέπλο το οποίο με εμποδίζει να δω καθαρά και με ζωντάνια τον κόσμο.Όλα ξεκίνησαν πριν απο ένα χρόνο με κρίσεις πανικού ύστερα απο μια περίοδο όπου είχα βιώσει πολλά άσχημα και δυσάρεστα γεγονότα και μου έσκασε όλο αυτό.Μερικές φορές το αγνοοώ αλλά μου στερεί πολλά συναισθήματα .Στην αρχή είχα κυρίως παράλογες σκέψεις οτι μπορώ να κάνω κακό σε δικούς μου ανθρώπους η το αντίθετο,συμπτώματα που ταιριάζουν κυρίως στο προφίλ της ιδψ αλλά αυτά γρήγορα εξασθένησαν.Εκείνο που δεν λέει να φύγει με τίποτα είναι αυτή η αίσθηση του μη πραγματικού και ο τρόμος που προκαλεί!Πήγα σε γιατρό ο οποίος δεν με βοήθησε και ιδιαίτερα..μου είπε οτι είναι ιδψ με αλλά εγώ βιώνω κυρίως αυτή τη συνεχή δυσάρεστη αίσθηση.. και μου έδωσε βαλεριάνες οι οποίες και αυτές δεν βοηθούν πολύ απλά με ηρεμούν λίγο..Υπάρχει κάποιος που να έχει βιώσει την αποπραγματοποιήση; Και αν ναι ξεπερνιέται ποτέ χωρίς φάρμακα; η μένεις για πάντα κολλημένος στο στάδιο μεταξύ πραγματικού και μη πραγματικού;; (στο κεφάλι σου πάντα) :confused: Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων!! :)

----------


## betelgeuse

Ελα ντε . Μακαρι να ηξερα να σου απαντησω . Σε εμενα ξεκινησε πριν 4, 5 χρονια περιπου , κρατησε ενα χρονο χωρις διακοπη και απο τοτε επανερχεται που και που , συνηθως για λιγη ωρα και δεν ειναι πλεον τοσο ενοχλητικο οπως στην αρχη . Οι βαλεριανες δεν ξερω αν βοηθουν στην αποπραγματοποιηση ,αλλα δεν νομιζω. Προσωπικα με βοηθουσαν στο να χαλαρωσει καπως το σωμα μου αλλα το αγχος και ολα τα αλλα παρεμεναν ως εχουν .

----------


## joy123

betelgeuse έχεις κάνει κάποια θεραπεία με κάποιο ψυχολόγο η με φάρμακα;Εγώ το ψάχνω τόσο καιρό μόνη μου αλλά επιμένει οποτε λέω να πάω σε κάποιον ειδικό.

----------


## betelgeuse

Τι εννοεις οταν λες να πας σε ειδικο? Ο γιατρος που πηγες δεν ηταν ψυχιατρος? Οσο αφορα εμενα ,εχω κανει διαφορα ( ομαδες αυτοβοηθειας , ανθοιαματα , βαλεριανες ,φαρμακα για λιγο διαστημα , τωρα κανω ΓΣΘ ) . Καποια βοηθησαν καποια αλλα οχι , το πιο βασικο ειναι ομως πρωτα απο ολα να θες εσυ να βρεις λυση στο προβλημα σου . Κατα τα αλλα υπαρχουν πιο απλα πραγματα που μπορεις να κανεις και μονη σου , χωρις κοστος τα οποια μπορει να μην δινουν λυση αλλα θα σε βοηθησουν να εισαι πιο ηρεμη , οπως το να τρεφεσαι σωστα , να κοιμασαι καλα , να γυμναζεσαι να κανεις τακτικα σεξ κ.α . .

----------


## joy123

Εννοώ για ψυχοθεραπεία. Ναι τα έχω εφαρμόσει αυτά και η αλήθεια είναι οτι βοηθάνε αρκετά..!!Εγώ το θέλω όσο τίποτα άλλο έχω πεισμώσει μη σου πω κιόλας..το παν είναι να μη το βάζουμε κάτω..εσύ έχεις εκμυστηρευτεί το θέμα σου σε φίλους σου και γενικά στον περίγυρο σου?και αν ναι έχουν δείξει κατανόηση?

----------


## betelgeuse

> Εννοώ για ψυχοθεραπεία. Ναι τα έχω εφαρμόσει αυτά και η αλήθεια είναι οτι βοηθάνε αρκετά..!!Εγώ το θέλω όσο τίποτα άλλο έχω πεισμώσει μη σου πω κιόλας..το παν είναι να μη το βάζουμε κάτω..εσύ έχεις εκμυστηρευτεί το θέμα σου σε φίλους σου και γενικά στον περίγυρο σου?και αν ναι έχουν δείξει κατανόηση?


 Ναι το ξερουν , βεβαια ειμαι 12 χρονια σε αυτη την κατασταση , τα πρωτα 5 χρονια το εκρυβα μεχρι που εφτασα σε σημειο που πλεον δεν μπορουσα να το κρυβω . Στην αρχη με τους γονεις ειχα προβλημα γιατι ηταν σε αρνηση , αλλα με τους φιλους μου δεν ειχα κανενα προβλημα.

----------


## joy123

Θεωρείς οτι υπήρξαν συγκεκριμένα γεγονότα που πυροδότησαν αυτή την κατάσταση;

----------


## anxious4ever

καλημερα ! εγω εγω εγω εγω! ειμαι η αποπραγματοποιηση προσωποποιημενη.
οχι τωρα πια βεβαια..αλλα το εχω βιωσει πολλες φορες κ επιμονα στη ζωη μου.
πασχω απο αγχωδεις διαταρραχες κ καταθλιψη.
οταν εχω επεισοδιο εκδηλωνεται ετσι..με παρα πολυ εντονη αποπραγματοποιηση η οποια αν δεν ξεκινησω αντικαταθλιπτικα δεν φευγει.εμαθα να την σεβομαι οταν μου συμβαινει επειδη πολυ απλα ειναι ενα συμπτωμα του στρες.
δεν κινδυνευεις απο αυτην κ δεν γινεται χειροτερη.
στην αρχη οταν το επαθα πρωτη φορα πανικοβληθηκα.οταν το παθαινω τωρα απλα καταλαβαινω οτι εχω φτασει στα κοκκινα κ πρεπει να ξεκινησω θεραπεια.
παιρνω ladose εδω κ 4 μηνες (ειχα το 5ο επεισοδιο μου) κ συνηλθα σε ενα μηνα.
συνηθως δινουν αγχολυτικα μαζι με αντικαταθλιπτικο κψυχοθεραπεια μαζι..αλλιως παιζει να κρατησει παρα πολυ καιρο.
αμυνα τον εγλεφαλου λεγεται αλλιως.κλεινει ο εγκεφαλος τα συναισθηματα κ διαταραζονται οι αισθησεις.
ειναι ακακο κ ακινδυνο.δνε οδηγει σε τρελλα ή ψυχωση.
εγω νομιζα οτι ειχα παθει ψυχωση κ το ειπα σε 2 ψυχιατρους κ γελαγαν κ οι δυο.
πραγματικα...προσπαθησε να βρεις τροπο να αποφορτισθεις.
ξεκινα ψυχοθεραπεια μη το αφηνεις γιατι ταλαιπωρεισαι πολυ απλα κ επισης σιγουρα υπαρχουν βαθυτερα αιτια.
η μητερα μου επισης επαθε το ιδιο..κ ξεκινησε αντικταθλιπτικα τωρα κ ειναι μια χαρα.
ο.τι θες ρωτα με..ειμαι παλια καραβανα.

----------


## anxious4ever

α ! επισης βοηθαει η γιογκα κ οι ασκησεις χαλαρωσης κ αναπνοες.
οταν εκανα γιογκα εφευγε η αποπραγματοποιηση για μεριεκς ωρες.
επισης το πολυ ζεστο ντους.γενικα ο.τι χαλαρωνει τον εγκεφαλο.
εκανα ασκησεις για να αιματωνεται σωστα ο εγκεφαλος.
γυρισμενο το κεφαλι κατω κ αναπνοες απο την κοιλια.

----------


## joy123

@BOOM σε υπερευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές σου θα προσπαθήσω να τις εφαρμόσω όλες..!!θέλω να πιστεύω οτι με θέληση και σωστή αντιμετώπιση θα εξασθενήσει κάποια στιγμή..

----------


## Chronic Derealization Dis

Είναι ένα ιδιαίτερο κομμάτι του εαυτού μας, από το οποίο ενδέχεται να μην απαλλαχθούμε τελείως, αλλά αυτό σε καμία περίπτωση δεν σημαίνει πως δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε χαρούμενα και λειτουργικά άτομα. Η βελτίωση, με τα μέσα που ταιριάζουν στον κάθε άνθρωπο ξεχωριστά, μπορεί να είναι πέρα των προσδοκιών.

----------

